# IOLE`s journal, first timer, need all the help



## iole (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey guys, I already started a thread on Indoor Growing and they suggested coming here. I have 4 tiny pots w/ a seed each, two have popped out and two haven`t. I leave them outside for a while each day when its warm and sunny, when it starts getting cooler I put them behind the window where the sun can still get to them, then I take them inside and stick them under my desk lamp for a few hours (poor plants). I have no idea what kind of seeds they are, they were taken off of some pot I got. Its day five and they look like this


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

Desk lamp isn't doing a thing. Incadescent bulbs send too much of the green spectrum which is being reflected off the leaves. you need at least 2 compact florous on there. Wal-mart has em cheap get at least the 30W cool white ones.  they have a dual pack for 10 bucks I think. Inside or outside. best to pick a path and go indoor or outdoor. your confusing the plant with the excess stress. IMO. Both are two different ways of growing. If you pick one then we'll be able to help you with your grow correctly. You will need supplies either way you go. Best to come up with a budget. Indoor your looking at 50 bucks minimum.


----------



## iole (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks like I`ll be doing outdoor, thing is that I dont get that many hours of sunlight, would it hurt the plant or simply slow down its growth? SO better w/out light than w/ the desk lamp? How does the plant look? I live in Italy by the way. Thanks guys, looks I'll be switching off the lamp


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> I live in Italy by the way.


 
There are a few outdoor growers here. I'll let them help you from here on out.  .


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

I have no idea of your growing conditions or climate. That makes it pretty difficult for me to give good advice. But I can give some general applicable ideas. 
 A flourescent lamp is a much better choice for supplementing light. I would advise 16 hrs of light and 8 hours of "Total" darkness. Plant outdoors after fear of the final frost has passed.
How are they doing?


----------



## skunk (Mar 8, 2006)

i guess now is a good time to get a head start on outdoor plants. im glad i had this reminder.


----------



## iole (Mar 9, 2006)

They are doing good, the first two that popped out are about 2" tall and have two edgy leaves each, nice and green. the other two that popped out later are half the size and one is a bit weak looking, but its so young. I need to get fluoros, havent had any time though.


----------



## iole (Mar 13, 2006)

I changed the pot for a couple of them and put them outside, nice day today warm and not windy. How do they look? Anything I should do?
thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*whats up iole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your babies are looking great. might want to add a bit more dirt in a few of those pots so the stems on the plants will be more stable. other than that great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2006)

looking great!! 
some air circulating across those leaves(a fan while indoors) will improve the strength of those stems.


----------



## iole (Mar 13, 2006)

Guys, don`t want to be rude or anything but I sincerely don`t give a damn about your personal discussions, I thought this thread was here for me to get some tips on how to handle the growing. Thanks to those who helped btw.
When should I start adding fertilizers?

How do I know the damn cops wont track my ip through this site?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> Guys, don`t want to be rude or anything but I sincerely don`t give a damn about your personal discussions, I thought this thread was here for me to get some tips on how to handle the growing. Thanks to those who helped btw.
> When should I start adding fertilizers?
> 
> How do I know the damn cops wont track my ip through this site?


 
Wait until about week two.

Server is in Amsterdam. Don't think it is an issue. Post the same question in Suggestions section of the forum. MarPassion is the administrator and would be able to explain it.

Yes, this was his thread and his questions should be answered accuratley. but I know I speak for Hick as well, we don't beleive in censorship and don't edit posts or anything. That should be a perk to the site. Not a negative aspect.


----------



## Hick (Mar 14, 2006)

iole..cleaned this up for you..
You are welcome


----------



## iole (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks alot, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## iole (Mar 17, 2006)

I got a 250W potassium lamp, any good?
For now Im still using good old sunlight, they are growing slowly but steadily. How fast should they be growing? thanks


----------



## iole (Mar 22, 2006)

HELP!!!
I put the plants outside, sunny warm day. I left, and by the time I came back it had gotten dark and a little cold and my mom had forgotten to take the plants inside. So I found them with droopy leaves and the whole plant had kinda fallen over, pulled them inside and gave them water...are they dead?? what do I do??


----------



## iole (Mar 23, 2006)

Day 23, kinda slow growing.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 23, 2006)

Iole, looks ok. Better to be slow then not at all.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

whats up iole. you baby is doing great. it might seem like she is growing slow but you have to remember your growing outside and you dont have lights on them 24/7.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 23, 2006)

you should grow inside under a floresent for veg ,and transplant it outside for flowering


----------



## iole (Mar 30, 2006)

Now the plants have 3 sets of leaves. I have noticed that on the main stem, where it meets the leaf stem there are little hairs, green in color, there is 1 on each side of the leaf stem, do these have anything to do with sex??


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope, That is where a branch (or shoot) is going to form. Pre-flowers don't show up until after 6 weeks of veg. (sometimes) or after you commence flowering.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 30, 2006)

You can sex a plant most times between 4 and 6 weeks if you use an eye loupe.In the last few years i haven't hardly seen a plant that i can't sex in or around that time span.You need optcal help to sex early to be able to see well enough.


----------



## Insane (Mar 30, 2006)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> You can sex a plant most times between 4 and 6 weeks if you use an eye loupe.In the last few years i haven't hardly seen a plant that i can't sex in or around that time span.You need optcal help to sex early to be able to see well enough.


 
Any pics to illustrate that Slowhand? 

In my experience, the only way to be 100% sure is to put the plants into 12/12.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2006)

Most times "pre=flowers" will indicate the sex, BUT even an experienced eye can mis-diagnose prefowers. 
These pics show definitive signs of gender.


----------



## iole (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is another update, I started giving them nitrogen-rich ferts. I have also planted 5 seeds of ICE, you guys know anything about it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking good iole. Check out the marijuana strain guide in the marijuana strains section. Its at the top of the page. I think Ice is in there.


----------



## iole (Apr 10, 2006)

Didnt see ice in there, maybe I didnt look well enough. One of the ice plants has a little problem, the two leaves are half dried up, what the hell??? 
Can you tell sex by leaf shape? some are pointier than others and the are from the same pot.
thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> Didnt see ice in there, maybe I didnt look well enough. One of the ice plants has a little problem, the two leaves are half dried up, what the hell???
> Can you tell sex by leaf shape? some are pointier than others and the are from the same pot.
> thanks


*Whats up Iole. Your babaies are getting big. What leaves are drying up on your plant. No you cant tell sex by the shape of your leaves. Sometimes you can have two of the same seeds and the plants be different. *


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 10, 2006)

iole males tend to grow faster and bushier with massive leaves imho and caio dude welcome to the site.

any probs drop me a pm and ill do my best to offer advice.....

ps ice is nice few buddies have grown it and full of crystal/thc amongst the frostiest looking plant ive ever seen along with white rhino.

pkj


----------



## iole (Apr 14, 2006)

New developments. Fifth and sixth pair of leaves coming out and I noticed something, the bentral part of the leaf near the stem is gelden brown in color, resin color, what the heck? And I can start smelling the herb...isn`t it too early for that? thanks


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

mmm.....yes those babies can smell at this age...gently rub the leaf or stalk...and sniff your fingers


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 14, 2006)

I have no idea what you are using.. a little specificity about your nutes, strength etc would be helpful.

However, the plants look a little droopy in the pics above and coupled with some of the browning you describe may indicate overnuting. This will first manifest in the older leaves.

BTW,  the most vigorous plants I have ever had turned out to be female.  Put that in yr pipe and smoke it (btw  can someone pm me where those cool smilies are?)


----------



## iole (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm afraid I got a male. The plant is only about 1 foot tall, isnt it a bit early for flowering?? I see little green balls on each side of the branches. What should I do?


----------



## iole (Apr 18, 2006)

Here they are now..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> Here they are now..


Whats up Iole. You are growing outside right? How old are your plants? Is there any way you can get a close up pic of what you are talking about?


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2006)

iole said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I got a male. The plant is only about 1 foot tall, isnt it a bit early for flowering?? I see little green balls on each side of the branches. What should I do?



Don't rush to eliminate it untill you are _certain_ of it's sexuality. It will be obvious before any pollen is released. "Size" has little to do with the onset of "pre-flowers", _maturity_ is the main factor. If I count your time correctly, they should be in excess of 6 weeks old, plenty old enuff to be exhibiting preflowers.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 20, 2006)

erm... flowering depends on light cycle.

It sounds like you were doing a lot of outside light. You should be at 12/12 or therabouts to see flowering.  Not sure where you are to have that happening outdoors.

So... if your natural or artificial light is at this on/off cycle you will see flowers usually around 11-14 days after the 'change'.


----------



## iole (Apr 22, 2006)

100% sure that its a male, I'll just wait a bit then cut him and stick him in a bottle of grappa. The other two big plants dont have any preflowers yet but I have noticed a difference. The male doesnt smell much at all while the other two have this awsome scent, could it mean female??


----------



## iole (Apr 23, 2006)

I have cut down the male, it was a hard thing to do but I had no choice. One of the other plants though shows female pre-flowers!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

YAY! lookin good mate! Care if i come smoke up with u when those Ice are dryed?


----------



## iole (Apr 23, 2006)

If you are in italy sure..


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

lol...dayum


----------



## iole (Apr 24, 2006)

New problem, on one of the bigger plants there are white trails on the lower leaves, is it some kind of pest? thanks


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

pics please


----------



## iole (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is my problem...


----------



## iole (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is the progress..


----------



## Mutt (Apr 26, 2006)

Check your PH first. Everytime I got a brown spot. 9 outa 10 it was my PH.
but the others look great.


----------



## iole (Apr 29, 2006)

Once I can get pH strips I'll check it. 
I am considering topping, would you guys reccomend it? How exactly is it done? How does it affect yield?
thanks


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Some plants tend to produce one main cola growers top to try and create more then one main cola and spread out the over all growth the the rest of the plant. It also helps to keep a plant a certain size if you dont want it to go past a certain point ect. when used in conjuction with LST ( low stress training) plants can have large yields while remaining faily small and compact.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

just pinch the top off....heres a couple pics to show you where i pinched....just take off the tiny new growth 

you can see where a new shoot has come out of the topping...this doesn't happen every time...you have to pinch it just right ...i still don't know what that spot is...i just get lucky sometimes


----------



## iole (May 9, 2006)

So I looked closer at the little brown trails and found a brown spot at the end, pullet it off and lucky me I found a little bug. It is golden-brown with segments kind of like a millipede escept alot shorter and smaller ofcourse. What the hell is it??


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2006)

man iole...I don't have much on Italian bugs, but heres a pretty sweet link to our domestic bugs/pests.
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/selectnewpest.home.html
http://hgic.clemson.edu/linksproblems.htm
http://www.ppdl.purdue.edu/ppdl/ask_expert.html
..hope they help..


----------



## iole (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, but by the time I go through all that flowering will be over ...I'll just take a picture of the little bastard next time I see one, hopefully never.


----------

